# Bullet Cam Video



## wbakimi (Nov 20, 2007)

I bought a new bullet cam for the '08 upland season and finally got the system working on Sunday. Actually got some decent footage of a couple of woodcock flushing, but no luck yet with grouse. Video quality is pretty good for such a small cam. Anyone else try one of these for upland video? I have the cam on my hat right now - would also be interested if anyone is mounting these types of cams on guns and how?

http://www.trophy-clips.com/view_video. ... 8053ae6dc5


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

That is just too cool. Of course, the problem for me would be the video evidence of poor shooting for all my friends to see! Where did you get your system?


----------



## wbakimi (Nov 20, 2007)

I ended up buying just the bullet cam from helmetcam.com. The bullet cam is hooked up to a very small DVR using the AV in-out connector. I rig the bullet cam to my hat and the DVR is in my vest - pretty simple and light in the woods. Now my shooting is another story! My shot has never improved too much, so I took the route of learning to find better covers and put the law of averages on my side!


----------

